# Desperately need home for squishy male ( BOSTON MA can travel!!!!)



## Rupertxgiles (Oct 4, 2011)

[SUP]Please help, we have been trying to find a home for a wonderful foster that we have!! We are moving in two weeks so he HAS to go before then. He is a pew, a beautiful boy with a horrible story. We found him living with someone, keeping him in a sandwich box, covered in his own filth, eating nothing but lettuce, drinking dirty foul water. He also had multiple wounds. We rescued him and got him to a wonderful vet, have him on a nutritious diet, and after a month..he is healthy and thriving!!! He is sweet, lazy, charming, playful, curious, piggy, and loving!! after all he has been through, he is a fighter! he deserves this, a wonderful home!! Pleas please reply if you know of anyone interested, will travel to NH, Maine, possib CT for the right home! [/SUP]


----------



## StarFruit (Sep 19, 2011)

I live in North Adams, MA and could quite possibly adopt him. I will speak with my roommates~ We already have three other boys for him to meet and all of that wonderful jazz :3


----------

